# Managing type 1, sport and exercise virtual Q&A panel session (Thursday, 29 April)



## Odette DUK (Apr 7, 2021)

We know sport and exercise can be tricky to navigate for you and your child living with type 1. There’s a lot to think about. From the amount of insulin they have on board, to the kind of exercise they’re going to do, and what they last had to eat.  

Join us at our Managing sport, exercise, and type 1 virtual Q&A panel session on Thursday, 29 April from 7pm on Zoom. You’ll hear from our panel of experts who’ll help to answer your questions about your child taking part in sport and exercise. The panellists include an Associate Professor of Diabetes, a Diabetes Specialist Nurse, a dietitian and a former GB gymnast and person living with type 1.  

Date: Thursday, 29 April 
Time: 7pm-8.30pm 
How: Zoom 

Find out more and sign up for free here: https://eu.eventscloud.com/esurvey/sport


----------

